# Another Caravel is here



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

Well the topic says it all. Never tried a lever before. A lot to learn.

View attachment 4392


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ah, the German one.....well done! I have never seen one that colour before , do you know anything about it?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

These are getting very popular might have stockpile them


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thats a lovely machine and a beautiful colour congratulations on buying it, I loved the shots I tried from CCs Caravel at the BB members day out.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

They do produce a fabulous sweet ristretto however they are useless if you really like milk drinks as unfortunately no steam wand


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Ah, the German one.....well done! I have never seen one that colour before , do you know anything about it?


 No, I don't. The condition is almost like new. Have wasted a half of a bag of beans, but getting better and better...


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

These do look fun to play on. Best not for now given worktop space is now at a premium.......or extend the worktop space


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

forzajuve said:


> These do look fun to play on. Best not for now given worktop space is now at a premium.......or extend the worktop space


Build a conservatory with nothing but worktop space.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yvv said:


> No, I don't. The condition is almost like new. Have wasted a half of a bag of beans, but getting better and better...


Grind fine tamp light


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dose at about 12 gms. needs quite a tight grind. You may find it easier taking the basket out of the pf to tamp, as it is a very tight fit You need a temperature gauge to stick in the water tank.Let the temp rise to 97, then switch it off at the wall. Prepare your shot and pull it at exactly 96.

I raise the handle and hold it up for about 15 seconds, the slowly draw it down. You will not feel resistance until roughly the half ay point and te shot pulls in the last third. Just take our time and forget everything you know about the time of the shot. the proof is in the [email protected]


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks. How much effort is normal for pulling a shot? I've had a couple of syrupy ones only when pulled really hard.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will pm you..ring me and we can chat. Saves typing!


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi,

Good to see that this Caravel found a "good" new home. Had my eye on this,too. If you want to resell this...please contact beanie














(just a little jealous)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

beany said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good to see that this Caravel found a "good" new home. Had my eye on this,too. If you want to resell this...please contact beanie
> 
> ...


I will have a couple of these available pretty soon, early versions completely original


----------



## beany (Aug 25, 2013)

Good to know... Christmas is comming and I already wrote my wish list...


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations! The Caravel is truly an amazing machine. It is capable of producing excellent results.

Just an FYI the handle (in the photo) is installed upside down.


















Enjoy!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

They look lovely ! Do they suffer from high temperatures like the Pavoni EP ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No not at all they have an adjustable thermostat


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Dose at about 12 gms. needs quite a tight grind. You may find it easier taking the basket out of the pf to tamp, as it is a very tight fit You need a temperature gauge to stick in the water tank.Let the temp rise to 97, then switch it off at the wall. Prepare your shot and pull it at exactly 96.
> 
> I raise the handle and hold it up for about 15 seconds, the slowly draw it down. You will not feel resistance until roughly the half ay point and te shot pulls in the last third. Just take our time and forget everything you know about the time of the shot. the proof is in the [email protected]


I'm having fun finding my way around my 'new' Caravel. I am trying to stick to these guidelines and have a couple of questions: Firstly, what weight of shot do you typically pull with this approach? Secondly, When I remove the basket the surface of the puck is covered in a couple of millimeters of water rather than the puck being dry. Might I be over-tamping? The shots taste fine enough but not exceptional.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Rob, it sounds as if the grind is a little too fine. Take it back a bit, but when you tamp, try removing the basket first of all, as they are usually a really snug fit and have the effect of stopping the tamper being pushed down into the basket! I never weigh thr shot output on these machines. I just accept a single pull which should equal ma small ristretto.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ristretto would work out anywhere between 0.8 and 1.4 ration wise as a guide.


----------



## 44Whitehall (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks, chaps. I'll change the grinder settings and work from there.


----------

